# Headphone for voice chatting  ?????



## CadCrazy (Nov 29, 2006)

Suggest me some good headphone for voice chatting on net


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 1, 2006)

what do u mean by good...i mean in Quality or Price..

Philips are economical..
Boss,Kenwood are extreme (Yeah i ment Headfones only)
U can other other cheapos for 70rs which though poor sound qual but work for longer time...

Tell ur Budget


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 1, 2006)

> Bose ...Yeah i ment Headfones only



5k+ for just Head phones is just not making any sense

U can get simple Philips Headphone for 60 Rs

Or culd get the least from Sony @ 345Rs
Or Zebronics.... see here for price list of zebronics


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Budget =>>>>>  Around  300/-

How much cordless headphone will cost ???????


----------



## Dipen01 (Dec 2, 2006)

@ymhatre...:-     yeah dude..i knw..i ws exaggerating.. nothing else....no-one wuld normally buy Headfones of 5K plus...


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 2, 2006)

@ jugnu_009 

Firstly I *wont* recommend anyone to purchase Wireless Headphones....
I mean you wuld be tired after sometime by changing Batteries ...Though you culd have a set of recharge able Batteries...
And a good Wireless Head phones *RF* ones will cost no less than 1K

I searched the least of wireless head phone for you..at the most i fond in this
Zebronics Zeb 3000 HV 
 Here
But i have *not tested* the quality of this one...
So *think* before you buy

@Dipen01
As matter of Topic of Bose was raised
I did tried the Bose *TriPort* once i visited Crossroads Mall...in Bose Showroom
The discounted price over there was 7000/-
Well the headsets did felt cozy...and good quality of treble... But it did lack in Bass..Believe me, i tested it with many song..Like All rise from Blue...Shake that Thing ..from Sean Paul...But the bass was never satisfactory...But once you wore it...Mind blowing comfort...u cant even realise that you have wore it 

Heres check it out *CLICK*

I bet on it, the Sony Headphones delivered more impact from these one...and that too at affordable cost


----------



## Ch@0s (Dec 2, 2006)

Bose = uber crap. To the thread creator, if you can afford it, get a sennheiser pc150.


----------



## montylee (Dec 2, 2006)

U can buy Altec Lansing behind the ear headset for Rs. 650.


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey Guys M askin for headphone(with mic) suitable for voice chatting not 4 music listening


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 2, 2006)

Prefer having a seperate mic and Headphone sets 
Well it depend upon you though...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 4, 2006)

What abt Techcom dudes  ????


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 4, 2006)

> What abt Techcom dudes ????



Suck by real time......it sort of like those China Batteries..
If they work properly .then it will sure last for vast period.....

But they are mostly bound to break up within short time... well that also depends on the way you use it.......
I will sure make it lose its soul by a week. Im bit a nasty guy..dont care for other thing except for my X1900GT  

But one of my frnd was having it...it sure lasted for more than six months with his special care.....
Pointing on Quality...:- well sort of good quality when compared with its price...really cheap.... yeah....


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 4, 2006)

so should i go for sony ??????????


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes sure..... SONY is really good....if you have money crysis than Philips is also good option


----------

